# Another Chat Thread



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Folks:

Shaggy knows what the problem with Chat is and has probably informed the Mods.

How about hammering Shag and your favorite Mod until they tell us plebeians what is going on?

TR


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

well, yeah...if it ain't gonna be fixed, let us know...there are several chats sitting unused...we could go elsewhere...just don't want to.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

i can name a place for everyone to go chat at..... i just might get banned (again) if i do so


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I hear that


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Calm down guys, its being fixed. Shaggy knows the problem and is working on it. Some problem with a Java update or something. It should be fixed soon.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

should al lget together on MSN messenger group chat at night perhaps....or yahoo or something


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

*msn Madnesssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't think I have anyone's MSN handles. :O


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

ill msn handle you!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

:O

What do you mean? lol


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

You know what he means ;P


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Does anyone ever know what Mike means? :razz:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

not even mike knows what he means....
wait..what?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Gourami Swami said:


> You know what he means ;P


I was assuming you DID know what he meant, so you could tell me


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

ya I say while it is down lets use msn or yahoo.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Gourami Swami said:


> I was assuming you DID know what he meant, so you could tell me


Maybe if I knew what it meant I could tell you what it meant but not even Mike knows what it meant, so how can I tell you what you think you thought it meant since I don't even know what I think he might have meant?


:withstup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Say Whaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

EEEEExactly.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I could answer this... but.... i'll refrain from it hehe.

And you have my msn Katie, duh! 
*[email protected]* if anyone wants to chat xD


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh, yeah. I think I just have yours though, since I never use MSN. 

Mine's [email protected]

LETS CHAT IT UPPPP :fun:


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

[email protected]
Not that anyone is interested or anything. lol

If anyone does IM me, be sure to identify yourself or I may not answer you.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Aww, rita, random messages from the people are the best!

"WHO IS DIS? IS DIS JEROMEE? IS DIS DA GUY FROM SHAKE AND THE BAKE?"

Hehe, oh, and i found out... *dun dun dun* Karazy, really is crazy xD
*has second thoughts of putting his msn handle out on the forum* lol


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

aww heck why not join the bandwagon and kill dylan

[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

What, Katie has MSN? :O This is madness...

Mine's on my profile, but for the record [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Ichthius said:


> What, Katie has MSN? :O This is madness...
> 
> Mine's on my profile, but for the record [email protected]


:shock:

Is it really true??? :O


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

beware the pouncing turtle 

watch your back


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Lesse there are two chats threads going........


Hey Mike you wanna get one locked? LOL


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Yet Another Chat Thread*

Folks:

I agree with GM (lo and behold and probably only this one time).



GoodMike said:


> LOL, i pick 3 weeks from never!


Several years ago a nice Danish gal set up a chat room at what I believe (as best I remember) was something like "Mirc".

Anyone familiar with this?

TR


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

jones57742 said:


> Folks:
> 
> I agree with GM (lo and behold and probably only this one time).
> 
> ...


I'm confused....

Jones, alot of people have chat rooms. It is easy to set them up.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

It would be pretty snazzy if you kept this all in one thread. Rather than posting 6000


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

flamingo said:


> It would be pretty snazzy if you kept this all in one thread. Rather than posting 6000


I agree. I'm merging this with the other you made before, Jones.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

flamingo said:


> It would be pretty snazzy if you kept this all in one thread. Rather than posting 6000


Right on Dylan, my plan exactly


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Cory Lover said:


> I'm confused....
> 
> Jones, alot of people have chat rooms. It is easy to set them up.


Maybe for you CL. First order differential equation solutions in the head are simple compared to the activity described in your assertion.




Scuba Kid said:


> I agree. I'm merging this with the other you made before, Jones.


SK:

There was a method to my madness.

The only response of which I am aware came from a Mod and indicated that Shaggy was working on it.

By generating a new thread every week or so I was hoping to illicit a better response from you, other mods or Shaggy.


Folks:

The computer company has a very high end web sever with "all the hardware and software" condiments (if you doubt this assertion please log onto
http://www.worldcichlids.com
and browse).

The day to day manager of the company is a real guru.

If these resources can be utilized to help us chat please let me know.

TR


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

just.....shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

GoodMike said:


> just.....shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


Mike:

Just curious as to your theory here?

TR


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

shhhhhhhhh


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

jones57742 said:


> Maybe for you CL. First order differential equation solutions in the head are simple compared to the activity described in your assertion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh help me...

Jones, please talk english lol 

How are equations: typing in a e-mail adress, a password, a username, then hitting the 'create chat room' button?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

jones57742 said:


> By generating a new thread every week or so I was hoping to illicit a better response from you, other mods or Shaggy.


And by doing this you're also polluting the forum with unnecessary threads that don't help the current situation at all. 

Please just keep all chat talk into the thread you originally created. 

Thank you.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

If ya don't notice, every time a thread has a new post, it's automatically booted to the front of everything. So no matter what, it will be in the new thread search, or posted right on the front page of the board...
Remember Shaggy is an actual person with a life, and putting chat back up probably isn't as easy as it sounds. Complaining about it doesn't change the fact that it's down, and they already know from the countless threads and posts, obviously.

It's a fish chatroom, people. Don't act like your dying inside


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

* dies inside*


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

[email protected]


----------

